# Updated World Wide Caution



## pac (Jul 27, 2013)

Emergency Message to U.S. Citizens
U.S. Embassy, Manila, Philippines
September 27, 2013

THE EMBASSY OF THE UNITED STATES IS TRANSMITTING THE FOLLOWING INFORMATION AS A PUBLIC SERVICE TO U.S. CITIZENS IN THE PHILIPPINES. PLEASE DISSEMINATE THIS MESSAGE TO ALL U.S. CITIZENS IN YOUR ORGANIZATION OR NEIGHBORHOOD. THANK YOU.

Updated Worldwide Caution

The U.S. Embassy wishes to advise all U.S. citizens that the Department of State issued an updated Worldwide Caution on September 25, 2013. 

The Department of State has issued this Worldwide Caution to update information on the continuing threat of terrorist actions and violence against U.S. citizens and interests throughout the world. U.S. citizens are reminded to maintain a high level of vigilance and to take appropriate steps to increase their security awareness. This replaces the Worldwide Caution dated February 19, 2013, to provide updated information on security threats and terrorist activities worldwide.

The Department of State remains concerned about the continued threat of terrorist attacks, demonstrations, and other violent actions against U.S. citizens and interests overseas. Current information suggests that al-Qa’ida, its affiliated organizations, and other terrorist groups continue to plan terrorist attacks against U.S. interests in multiple regions, including Europe, Asia, Africa, and the Middle East. These attacks may employ a wide variety of tactics including suicide operations, assassinations, kidnappings, hijackings, and bombings.

The full text of the message can be found on the Department of State web site at Worldwide Caution. The message can also be found on the Embassy web site at Messages to U.S. Citizens | Embassy of the United States Manila, Philippines.

FYI
pac


----------



## Billfish (Apr 13, 2013)

This is just a smidgen, a wee bit, perhaps a mite.. generic.

So according the US State Department you need to be on on your toes if you are in Sweden but should less observant if you are in Honduras? ****** that!

(EDIT: For the record I am rather impressed the way this site automatically substitutes "***" when I write ******)


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Yep---the site does do that. That's in case us moderators are sleeping or gone fishing-Hahaha...Anyway, the US does post a lot of these when needed and is as a general guideline as in this latest. Works good so long as they don't post too many too often or it gets to be like the story of the boy who cried wolf...
Even so, I'd rather have my country post a few too many than to be left without any
info of a possible threat somwhere -- :closed_2:


Gene


----------

